# He Is Coming To Judge, WHO is Coming ?



## Lowjack (Oct 9, 2010)

Our God comes and will not be silent; a fire devours before him, and around him a tempest rages. He summons the heavens above, and the earth, that he may judge his people: "Gather to me my consecrated ones, who made a covenant with me by sacrifice." And the heavens proclaim his righteousness, for God himself is judge (Psalm 50:3-6

Can you connect this verse with the New Testament ?


----------



## apoint (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe, Rev 19:11


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 10, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Our God comes and will not be silent; a fire devours before him, and around him a tempest rages. He summons the heavens above, and the earth, that he may judge his people: "Gather to me my consecrated ones, who made a covenant with me by sacrifice." And the heavens proclaim his righteousness, for God himself is judge (Psalm 50:3-6
> 
> Can you connect this verse with the New Testament ?



Certainly not taking the easy way out.If you are a Believer in THE LORD JESUS,you can connect it with ALL of The New Testament.

Paraphrasing just a few Statements THE LORD said of HIMSELF.

"I'AM THE ALPHA and THE OMEGA"

"No one comes to THE FATHER except by ME."

"If you have seen me,you have seen THE FATHER,because WE are ONE and The SAME."

THE LORD JESUS is coming!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re:*

These are those I thought of:

Hebrews 12
28Therefore let us be grateful for receiving a kingdom that cannot be shaken, and thus let us offer to God acceptable worship, with reverence and awe, 29 for our God is a consuming fire.

Revelation 14
18 And another angel came out from the altar,the angel who has authority over the fire, and he called with a loud voice to the one who had the sharp sickle, "Put in your sickle and gather the clusters from the vine of the earth, for its grapes are ripe." 19 So the angel swung his sickle across the earth and gathered the grape harvest of the earth and threw it into the great winepress of the wrath of God.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 10, 2010)

Psalms 97:4 (NIV) His lightning lights up the world; the earth sees and trembles.

Matthew 24:30 (NIV) "At that time the sign of the Son of Man will appear in the sky, and all the nations of the earth will mourn. They will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of the sky, with power and great glory."

Mark 13:26 (NIV) "At that time men will see the Son of Man coming in clouds with great power and glory."

When the Lord descended on Mount Sinai, that occasion was a fore-glimpse of Jesus Christ's Second Coming.

Exodus 19:11 (NIV) and be ready by the third day, because on that day the LORD will come down on Mount Sinai in the sight of all the people.


----------

